# What species of Auratus is this?



## obsoccerplaya (Jun 16, 2013)

Hey guys,

I was given this frog from my brother who got it at petsmart on the cheap. I know that it is an auratus but I am not sure on the species. Im thinkin maybe panamanian or costa rican. Anyone have an idea?


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

The species is Auratus, you are looking for the morph which seems to be reticulated which would narrow it down to probably a couple of locale's but seeing as there is no back ground info guessing will be as close as you get. Pretty frog, feed it and you should get lots of enjoyment out of it.


----------

